# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] بدء الاكتتاب في أسهم المصرية للاتصالات بسعر ٨.١٤ جنيه للسهم.. اليوم

## عمرو صالح

بدء الاكتتاب في أسهم المصرية للاتصالات بسعر ٨.١٤ جنيه للسهم.. اليوم

  كتب  أحمد محمود وعبدالرحمن شلبي 
أعلن الدكتور طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، عن طرح ٢٠% من أسهم الشركة المصرية للاتصالات ببورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية، وفي بورصة لندن في صورة شهادات إيداع دولية.

وقال كامل في مؤتمر صحفي أمس: إن مجلس الوزراء وافق علي ٢٠% من أسهم المصرية للاتصالات بمعدل ١٠% طرحاً عاماً بسعر ٨.١٤ جنيه للسهم كحد أقصي، و١٠% طرحاً خاصاً، سيتم تحديد سعره نهاية فترة الاكتتاب الذي يبدأ اليوم، ويستمر حتي نهاية ٧ ديسمبر المقبل، علي أن يتم بدء التداول ببورصتي القاهرة ولندن ١٤ ديسمبر المقبل.

وأوضح أن نسبة ٢٠% المقرر طرحها تمثل ٤١.٣٤١ مليون سهم تشمل ١٧ مليون سهم للعاملين بالشركة بتخفيض ٢٠% عن سعر الطرح للسهم

وأشار إلي أن الـ١٠% المطروحة للاكتتاب الخاص تصل إلي ١٧٠ مليون سهم كحد أقصي وللمكتتب الواحد الحق في الاكتتاب في مليون سهم كحد أدني والحد الأقصي ١٧ مليون سهم تمثل ١% من إجمالي رأس المال.

وأوضح أنه سيتم تحديد السعر بالاكتتاب الخاص في ضوء الطلبات المقدمة من جانب المستثمرين والمؤسسات الكبري.

وعلي جانب آخر، وافقت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية بالبورصة علي زيادة رأس مال الشركة المصدر إلي ٧١.١٧ مليار جنيه بدلاً من ٠٤٠.١٧ مليار جنيه، ويتم إدراج الزيادة علي قاعدة البيانات جلسة اليوم بالبورصة مع إقرار تجزئة القيمة الأسمية للسهم إلي ١٠ جنيهات بدلاً من ١٠٠ جنيه.

وأشار كامل إلي أن الطرح لزيادة وتوسيع قاعدة التعامل بالبورصة مما يجذب المزيد من الاستثمارات.

وقال: إن الطرح العام بحد أقصي ١٧٠ مليون سهم بواقع ١٠% من أسهم الشركة بحد أدني ١٠٠ سهم وأقصي ١٠ آلاف سهم للمكتتب الواحد متضمنة ١٧ مليون سهم المخصصة للعاملين بالشركة المصرية للاتصالات، وسيتم الإعلان عن نشرة الاكتتاب اليوم، وتلقي الطلبات من خلال السماسرة المحليين في بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية علي أن ينتهي تلقي الطلبات ٧ ديسمبر المقبل.. ويتم سداد ٥٠% عند تلقي الطلبات لحين التخصيص.

وأشار الوزير إلي أن الطرح الخاص ١٧٠ مليون سهم بواقع ١٠% من أسهم الشركة للاكتتاب الخاص بحد أدني مليون سهم للمكتتب الواحد وحد أقصي ١٧ مليون سهم يمثل ١% من قيمة الشركة للمكتتب الواحد علي أن يتحدد السعر النهائي وتخصيص الأسهم لهذه الشريحة في ضوء الطلبات التي سترد من المؤسسات المالية والمستثمرين المحليين والعرب والأجانب، طبقاً للشروط الواردة في نشرة الاكتتاب.

ويبدأ تلقي طلبات الاكتتاب في الطرح حتي نهاية ٧ ديسمبر المقبل.

وأكد المهندس عقيل بشير رئيس الشركة أن الترويج للأسهم من اليوم في لندن وأوروبا والولايات المتحدة ويستمر ٨ أيام، وقامت الشركة بحملة ترويجية استكشافية في دول الخليج العربي في الأسبوع الماضي، وأظهرت إقبالاً كبيراً علي شراء الأسهم.

وأضاف: أنه ليس هناك ما يمنع في المستقبل طرح شرائح أخري من المصرية للاتصالات بالبورصة، لافتاً إلي أن القانون يتيح طرح ٤٩% من رأسمال الشركة كحد أقصي.

وأكد بشير أن الشركة المصرية للاتصالات حصلت علي موافقة الهيئة العامة لسوق المال علي شراء ١% من رأسمال الشركة لصالح العاملين كمشتر واحد وستقوم الشركة بتوزيعها علي العاملين بنسب من المرتبات.

وأكد ياسر الملواني مستشار الطرح أن سعر الطرح للاكتتاب العام ٨.١٤ جنيه للسهم، لافتاً إلي أن الحكومة ستحافظ علي أن يكون الطرح للاكتتاب العام أقل ٣% عن سعر الطرح للاكتتاب الخاص، مشيراً إلي التزام الحكومة بسعر ٨٠.١٤ جنيه كسعر طرح للاكتتاب العام في حالة ارتفاع سعر الطرح للاكتتاب الخاص.

----------


## lost

انت متأكد من الخبر ده  ؟

وازاى خبر زى ده  مايتنشرش فى الاهرام؟ ولو حاجة زى كدة حصلت ازاى سعر السهم ينزل بالشكل ده  ؟  طيب لو نزلت فعلا  سعر السهم المتداول بقى اد ايه ؟

----------


## salahfareed

حاجه غريبه فعلا
انا مش فاهم حاجه
اهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه

----------

